# What's your favorite Shin Megami Tensei demons/personas?



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, which are your favorite?

Here's a few of my favorite.

Beelzebub









Parvati









Ongyo-Ki


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

^ Yeah, Parvati is pretty cool from what I remember. She's a good healer right?

My favorites are...

Susano-o from Persona 3.









Cybele









Orpheus, Thanatos, Thor, Alice, Lucifer, and Lilith are all pretty awesome too.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 2, 2012)

I've only played the Devil Survivor games, but I liked this one best :3


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't played much of the series yet, so I don't know which demons are the best, but I like Pixie. She's always helpful in the early stages of the game when you're getting demolished and need a good healer.

It's hard to remember all of their names because they're so foreign.


----------



## Mr snooze (Feb 11, 2014)

god i loved persona 3 & 4 , devil summoner 2 ( i love japan ) , i did liked shinmegami nocturne , journey and devilsurvivor series (even watched the anime lol ) .

favorite pesona is : alice & loki


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

Marakunda said:


> ^ Yeah, Parvati is pretty cool from what I remember. She's a good healer right?
> 
> Cybele


She's a decent mid-game healer (in Nocturne, P3, and P4). I really like her design so I spent some time fusing the strongest skills into her.
(Prayer=Salvation)









I also like Cybele. Added Mediarahan to her and she was the only persona I needed to beat the final boss in P3 FES.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm too lazy to post pictures, and I'm sure most people know of him/it anyway; Black Frost shall forever be my favourite.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Seth from Persona 3 (the only one I've played as of now)










He's a complete force if you fuse him with right moveset near the end of the game, especially with null light.

I also like Thanatos if you can fuse him with Repel light and Die for Me!. He's almost a must equip with all the instant death moves near the tail end of the game.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

Scathach










Uzume










Kikuri-hime










These are the ones I really liked the design of + liked using in battle.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

The one that looks like an elephant. And the one that's a rainbow snake or something.

I hate how in Persona 3 and 4 (I think) the skills have nonsense names and no descriptions. It makes it tedious to play without a guide.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

midnightson said:


> The one that looks like an elephant. And the one that's a rainbow snake or something.
> 
> I hate how in Persona 3 and 4 (I think) the skills have nonsense names and no descriptions. It makes it tedious to play without a guide.


Agreed to a point, but you can always do a scan on the enemy and they'll tell you which attack is which element when it's his weakness most of the time, so after awhile, it's easy to get a grasp of.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

I downloaded Ryawhatshisface vs. The Soulless Army. Maybe I'll get around to it in a few days. Is it any good?


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I haven't got around to that one even though I've seen it pop up on PSN just recently.

From what I hear though, it's solid enough if you're a fan of the series or JRPGs in general.

Apparently it has random battles unlike the Persona series, so depending on how they handle it, it could be a pain.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I still have to beat all of the PS2 games. Kind of hard to do that when they're all so long and there's 7 of them.


----------



## midnightson (Nov 6, 2013)

The Phantom Pain said:


> I haven't got around to that one even though I've seen it pop up on PSN just recently.
> 
> From what I hear though, it's solid enough if you're a fan of the series or JRPGs in general.
> 
> Apparently it has random battles unlike the Persona series, so depending on how they handle it, it could be a pain.


I played it for a couple of hours and the combat sucks. It's action based which isn't necessarily bad but the the movement is SO sluggish. It's cool that you can play as the demons but same problem. Outside of battles you have to go around town talking to npcs and your summoned demon may have certain actions that influence their dialogue...it's weird. Not liking it but I'll give it a little more time.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

midnightson said:


> I played it for a couple of hours and the combat sucks. It's action based which isn't necessarily bad but the the movement is SO sluggish. It's cool that you can play as the demons but same problem. Outside of battles you have to go around town talking to npcs and your summoned demon may have certain actions that influence their dialogue...it's weird. Not liking it but I'll give it a little more time.


It has like a 74 on metacritic, so it's probably one of those love it or hate it type games. Hopefully it gets better.

I just wish they had put some of the main Digital Devil Saga games on PSN.

Why they put that one on above all others, I have no idea.


----------



## Glue (Oct 26, 2010)

midnightson said:


> I played it for a couple of hours and the combat sucks. It's action based which isn't necessarily bad but the the movement is SO sluggish. It's cool that you can play as the demons but same problem. Outside of battles you have to go around town talking to npcs and your summoned demon may have certain actions that influence their dialogue...it's weird. Not liking it but I'll give it a little more time.


Yeah, the battle system is a bit clunky but you'll get used to it. I like that you can use demons outside of battle - I thought it was neat. This game is considered the worst of the PS2 SMT games, but I like it.

If you haven't already, give Nocturne or Digital Devil Saga a try. Those games are the best. Soul Hackers is great, too, but that's on the 3DS.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

And now now that I've beaten Personal 3: Fes twice, I can add a few more:

(You probably shouldn't read my reasons if you haven't beaten it though)

Micheal










I love his move set for late in the game. Perfect for training your team in the bonus area.

Alice









Die for Me! instantly made her one my favorite Personas. It's a most have when fusing for any Dark type.

Gabriel










Great Bufu (ice) user late game, and the heart item she produces is one of the best with the exception of Thor and Surt.

I could list many more, but I want to avoid spoilers.


----------

